# Mini review Snowjoe 100v



## JimmyKD0TEQ (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello all,

I used the blower a few weeks ago on a 23X25’ drive way.
It was a medium density snow at 5”. Worked real slick.

The second time I used it it was on 6” of super heavy wet snow.

The chute clogged up 3x on the first half. Then I remembered the auger speed
Control. The second half it did not cog.

Thru it maybe 10 feet. Not like my Toro Powermax 8 hp, but easier to maneuver and 
Much easier than shoveling.

Overall I was impressed. It used up 25% of the battery if a person is to believe the
Lights on the battery. Actual run time maybe 15 minutes.

I negative thing. The reverse is pretty slow but it pulls back very easily.

Word to the wise.

Be careful when pulling of the chute unclogging tool.
I’ll see if I can order one. In the meantime I have it temporarily attached with a 
Mini bunje cord.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Jimmy, is the snow joe good for clearing a wood deck ? Tks


----------



## JimmyKD0TEQ (Dec 31, 2020)

Huntergreen said:


> Jimmy, is the snow joe good for clearing a wood deck ? Tks


Hello, 
It is an all steel auger. If it were me I probably would not. 
Just got done blowing 8" of pretty heavy snow. Worked great. My first time doing heavy snow I had the auger speed on low and it kept clogging up. This time high auger speed not one clogging.
Hope the first part of my answer helps. 🙏


----------



## JimmyKD0TEQ (Dec 31, 2020)

JimmyKD0TEQ said:


> Hello,
> It is an all steel auger. If it were me I probably would not.
> Just got done blowing 8" of pretty heavy snow. Worked great. My first time doing heavy snow I had the auger speed on low and it kept clogging up. This time high auger speed not one clog.
> Hope the first part of my answer helps. 🙏


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

JimmyKD0TEQ said:


> Hello,
> It is an all steel auger. If it were me I probably would not.
> Just got done blowing 8" of pretty heavy snow. Worked great. My first time doing heavy snow I had the auger speed on low and it kept clogging up. This time high auger speed not one clogging.
> Hope the first part of my answer helps. 🙏




thanks Jimmy


----------

